# Hummingbirds!



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Hey everyone, found this gem on youtube! Amazing! My faith in humanity was restored greatly by this guy.






And these 2 are just plain cool!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love hummingbirds, and yes, there are still remarkably good people left in this world! I have seen the video before and it was good to watch it again.
The other 2 videos were new to me and I thoroughly enjoyed them as well, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome video's, thank's for sharing. I am alway's thrilled to see them in person, such sweet little birds...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hummingbirds are definitely one of the most special creatures on earth!

Thank you for sharing these videos, Kristen. :hug:*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Amazing and cute birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What beautiful videos  

I love hummingbirds and it's wonderful to see them interact with loving people.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That was so lovely. He did such a wonderful job of hand raising the rescued baby. Feeding the wild ones they really show no real fear of humans.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

It was so so sweet! I love it when people are in this position to save birds' lives like that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

My girlfriend took this earlier in the year. A female Ruby throat visiting my feeder.


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Very cool pictures, Norm. I love hummingbird, and my mom has many that frequent her garden up in OH. I found the first video a long time ago, but just recently wanted to show my dad and Lonny. After almost a half an hour of searching, I finally found it and decided to post it here. And loved the video of those people hand feeding them.


----------

